# Good online vendors for cichlids killifish oddballs?



## CandidPets (May 21, 2015)

Hey been looking too long and the fish I want i just cant find

Comb taiils
Climbing perch

Killifish

Pike killifish

wild livebearers like two spot (bimaculatus)

For cichlids

Northen blue (melonchromis)

Hemichromis cichlids 

The five-star elongatus red versions

true jewel cichlids bimaculatus (ones that get big)

A lot more I live in Brampton Ontario. I go to fanatics a lot and he's the best but these are things that he does not get.


----------



## loonie (Mar 29, 2008)

Sorry I could not remember the names of vendors, but do some research, there is someone in Montreal who does online sales. There is also someone in Vancouver, who imports from the far east and elsewhere, has a wide selection of FW fish. If I somehow I get the details will PM you, I will be in Vancouver next week.


----------



## joey 1967 (Feb 14, 2010)

Oliver Lucanus at Below Water in Montreal is the go to guy for the rear and unusual fish, he will probably have what you are looking for..


----------

